# My sweet Molly may.



## rabbit_lady13 (Nov 1, 2015)

Growing up, the only other dream pet I've been wanting besides a horse was a rabbit. So imagine my excitement when, after I graduate high school, my boyfriend of a year at the time announced that he wanted to get me a rabbit. He might as well have proposed marriage! I was so excited. Apparently he had known of a family friend who had a rescue rabbit who happened to have had a litter of surprise buns. He picked out a little gray independent rabbit who we later named Tala. He asked my mom's permission and before we knew it we were planning and buying and researching about and for our future fur baby. Of course my boyfriends family friend wanted to meet me so she could determine if we'd make a good match. Once I entered her house, I fell in love with not one but TWO baby buns. The second bun was named Smooshie. He was mostly lion head and when you'd pet him, would smoosh himself in your hand and go to sleep. Hence the name. A few weeks go by as we are waiting for our babies to be old enough to leave their mom. Once we came to pick up our new loves, we noticed that ONE baby bun was left. She was so tiny and sweet. And we'll rabbits are like potatoes chips..you can't just have one! So without a second thought I scooped this little ebony bun up and took her home with her brother and sister. We named her Molly.
Molly was much smaller than her other siblings. She didn't get along as well with them either. Eventually, she had to be separated from the other two due to fighting. I had all of them fixed but the fighting got worse as they got older. Molly was a little demon when it came to other bunnies but would be more than happy to snuggle with my old cat and play tag with the dog. She and I had a bond. I wouldn't say I "favored" her but she definitely has a special place in my heart. 
Molly has struggled with an eating disorder her whole life. She would go days without eating. After several vet visits, I would syringe feed her meds and food to get her to bounce back. And for a year, she did. She would go a few days with out eating and after some TLC, I'd get her to come back to me. This past summer, she had had one of her episodes. Unfortunately at this time, I was also struggling with my cat who was diagnosed with FIP which is fatal and uncurable. I was working hard to try and save my kitty. I noticed that Molly had stopped eating again. But when offered her favorite treat (blueberries) she would begin to eat again. The day that I decided to put my cat down was completely tramatic. I made his appointment for the next day. That night, I checked on my bunny heard and then went to work. I came back and my jet black fur baby did not come to greet me. From a distance, it looked as though she was sleeping. She was half in her wooden house and half out. I called to her. Hoping she just didn't hear me. But she never answered. I made my brother check to see if she was breathing since I could bare to look at her. My brother pronounced her dead and helped wrap her in some of my old shirts and placed her in her coffin made from a shoe box. I sobbed myself to sleep and buryed her the next morning under a flowering tree in my back yard. A few hours later, I put my cat down as well. 
I often feel that if I had been more attentive to her, I could have saved her. I miss her everyday. Cleaning out her cage was heart breaking for me. I made my boyfriend do it. 
Everytime I go into the back yard, I imagine her binkying under that tree and I hope she realizes how VERY much I loved her that too short year.


----------



## pani (Nov 2, 2015)

Binky free, Molly. :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 2, 2015)

So sorry for both your losses, I especially loathe that last trip to the vet.


----------

